# Question about St Dupont lighters



## Kittysafe

Now from what I've learned, St Dupont lighters have a proprietary intake valve which requires their own specialty butane refills, like you didn't spend enough on the lighter you have to buy really expensive tiny refills, a bit ridiculous if you ask me...

Now here's the thing... is it safe to buy a refill adapter like the ones sold here: 
Dupont Refill Adapters

so that one can buy ordinary butane to refill a St Dupont lighter?

The website includes a video: 





What do you think, is it safe?


----------



## ToExist

no sense in me purchasing a nice lighter…when I'm notorious for misplacing them….


----------



## Kittysafe

I used to always misplace things, but I found a very simple exercise for never losing anything ever again... for small items, like a wallet, ring, lighter... 
keep a single location for them, and always LOOK at the place you set anything down as you're doing so, by doing this simple thing you record a reminder for yourself, so when you think about where you left something, you visualize that memory of you placing it down. Works for me very nicely.


----------



## wuyeah

St. Dupont can be annoying when you are a constant smoker require constant re-fill and during windy winter days.
Fortunately, the best way to own one is to inherit one.









This lighter used to belong to my grandpa(93) who passed away this Sept 2011. When I found it, it was buried under other junk. The lighter was sticky, dusty, moldy with greenish black stuff in the corners and around the opening. Nasty to my fingers. After a while cleaning it, I found out the lighter wheel was stuck and the flint cartridge didn't seem to open. I did a bit of research online, but the method they recommend didn't seem to work. This lighter seems to have failed to work for a long time.

I have clear memories of this lighter. I remember playing on the wooden floor at my grandpa's house, seeing this lighter on the edge of the table. (I must have been about 4-5 years old). He would grab it, opening it up. "Ping" then right after a light "zoof" sound, and the cigarette in his mouth lit up with a huge puff of smoke. This ex-KMT General, who had stories of fighting Japanese during WWII, courageous, was who I wanted to be like when I grew up. He was my hero, a real HERO, who put his life on the front line against evil for my countrymen. Of course reality today is very different and this lighter didn't light up as I would hope.

Carrying this lighter from my hometown to NY, I am thinking. A lighter's purpose in life is to light a fire. If it couldn't serve its original purpose, it doesn't matter how pretty it might look, it is junk. Decorative with no purpose. Just like a human being who has wasted his talent away. So I found St. Dupont authentic repair service and asked for an estimate, then I sent it over. 3 weeks later, it is back in my hand. A crisp "Ping", then as I thrust my thumb on the wheel...

"zoof"

Our memories lives on.


----------



## Kittysafe

Get yourself the $25 refill adapter, (make sure it's the right color for your Ligne type) and then buy a can of Vector Quadruple refined butane, and you will save yourself a ton of money. I asked St Dupont if they recommend this and if it's safe and they recommended it to me to save me some bucks.


----------



## johnperregaux

NEVER use low quality butane. Splurge and purchase THE BEST you can. Refined as many times as possible. Over 3 preferable. If you use cheap gas station butane it will clog the hoses in the lighter and you are done for. That happened to me when I was younger and not as wise. I put low quality butane in a YSL gold lighter and it essentially killed it within 2 days.


----------



## BULLDOG00

My ST Dupont Maxi-Jet fills just fine with any standard bottle of butane like Xikar, Vector, Jetline, etc. No adapters are required with this model.


----------



## czarcasm

Vector is a very good butane. They make a quintuply refined butane too. 

I also found Colibri to make good quality butane.


Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## Kittysafe

czarcasm said:


> Vector is a very good butane. They make a quintuply refined butane too.
> 
> I also found Colibri to make good quality butane.
> 
> Sent from Russia.... with love.


Vector is what I use and what ST Dupont recommended me, I posted it a few posts up.


----------



## fenomenologija

I bught this one few years ago and l am very satisfy. Lighter works perfectly without any damages.


----------



## CSG

I have a couple vintage 1960's DuPonts. One leaks, the other doesn't. I use adapters and good propane but I rarely smoke so they are more display pieces (but I do light cigars with them. I will send the leaker in for repairs as soon as I think about it. They are truly elegant lighters. Mile look like the one shown earlier in the thread. The large one (Ligne 2?) is in silver and that's the leaker but it has a lovely ping. The smaller is in gold (ligne 1?) and works perfectly.


----------



## krando

Hi guys and girls.
I collect quite a few items from all over the place and I came across this lighter and was hoping someone in here has lots of experience and could tell me what model is this S.T. Dupont lighter and if it's genuine or not.
Thank you.


----------



## ANARCHY_85

krando said:


> Hi guys and girls.
> I collect quite a few items from all over the place and I came across this lighter and was hoping someone in here has lots of experience and could tell me what model is this S.T. Dupont lighter and if it's genuine or not.
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 13718189
> View attachment 13718191
> View attachment 13718193


I'm NOT an expert on S.T. DuPont by any means but.... I'm going to go out on a limb and say the lighter with the certificate is a really well made fake. First of all it appears to be in very good condition assuming it is fully functional. Since I've never seen this one before it's likely a limited edition clone. I looked at the certificate and the lighter and noticed misspelled words, which is a dead giveaway. Since it said France as the production location, if the certificate was printed in English then it would've been spelled correctly. You should be able to narrow it down by cross referencing serial number, line number, year of production, and finally the internal parts would show evidence of cheaply casted and poor metal quality, not the tank that is S.T. Dupont!


----------

